
How to Handle User Insurance? - revanish
I&#x27;m creating an app where users can go onto other properties. I was wondering how companies like airbnb, uber, lyft find insurance for their business&#x2F;users.<p>Key questions.<p>1) Does the insurance work on a per visit model, per user etc...<p>2) what types of insurance brokers am I looking for? Such as state-farm nationwide etc...<p>3) is there a pre-defined word like car insurance or umbrella etc that I need to ask.
======
howard941
You probably need to protect yourself at least against claims by users for
negligent referrals and accidents on the property (premises liability) as well
as claims by the property owners for the users you vector their way and the
nasty things they do once they get there. Check with your own lawyer and maybe
a couple of independent insurance agents.

